# Corriente Saddle Co. Have they changed their quality?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The way a tree would look would be very different from a fall vs a roping break.

#2. I'm very surprised. They always allowed a return on an unused saddle - you paid for shipping.

My experience with Corriente was from 2 years ago and they were great to deal with.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my saddle from them about a year ago and I was extremely pleased with both the service and the saddle that I got.


----------



## 5thHorseman (Nov 29, 2010)

Well my situation might be a bit more risky in their eyes. They advertise as making an 18" seat saddle, but they don't keep them in stock, and they said since it is custom made then I don't get a return policy.


----------



## 5thHorseman (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I just want to put it out there that I had a master leatherworked look at my girlfriend's saddle and he was impressed by the saddle for the price. He pointed out quite a few good things that it had that usually aren't present on cheap saddles. It seems as far as the functionality goes, if you go with a Corriente you get more than you pay for. 

I just hope that since he has standardized all his trees and leatherworking that the saddle I am about to order from them fits as good and is as well made as my girlfriend's roper.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I just ordered a saddle from them tonight. It will be here on Friday. I am really hoping I like it. I did ask if I could return it if it a) I didn't like it, b) it didn't fit my horses. Melany said as long as I don't "ride" in it, then it could be returned. I can fit my horse and sit in it to see.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo, PD! I hope you love them as much as I do.  I demand pix if it fits your girls and boys.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the reason for the no return policy is because an 18" seat is going to make it a custom saddle. Customs on just about any saddlemaker aren't going to carry a return policy.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> WooHoo, PD! I hope you love them as much as I do.  I demand pix if it fits your girls and boys.


After talking to Melany about what I would be using the saddle for, I went with their barrel saddle. Rode in one for the first time last year, and loved the feel of it. It's also only 22 lbs and easier for me to lift and lighter on my girls. I don't do any roping, so basically it will be used for trail riding and moving our cattle from pasture to pasture.

I am very nervous about having spent so much money on a saddle. Now..on a horse, that's a different matter, rofl!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, so long as it fits your horses and it's comfortable for you, it will be worth it, I promise. Everyone I know with a Corriente has been using it heavily for years (roping heavy cattle, 15 hour days every day riding, etc). Yours should last forever .


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I had at least two folks recommend them. You...and someone I know from up this way. He says he has at least 4 of the wades. Claimed he would never own another saddle except for Corriente.

Now..as long as I don't hyperventilate or expire before Friday. I did tell the DH that if I expired before then, he could return it and get his $$ back, rofl!


----------



## 5thHorseman (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I went ahead and ordered a CSW 126 Wade Saddle from them. Nobody touches their prices for what they make. Local tack shops where I live don't have any saddles that cheap unless its a synthetic. And I'm not going to find a used one in an 18 because anyone who has one probably got it custom made.

The good thing is that they have standardized their tree. which means that if you know someone with a Corriente saddle and it fits your horse then their other saddles will too. They all have the same bar spread and angle.

Like I said my girlfriend has one of their saddles. At first she thought the front bar pads had a little too much pressure on the back of her shoulder. Well I watched a good video about saddle fitting that made a lot of sense especially the part about scooting the saddle back to where it sits naturally. 




My girlfriend was taught (or it may just be what works for her horses) that the front of the saddle should line up with the center of the horses shoulder. Well my horse has such big shoulders that when she does that the bar presses into the back of her shoulder. So I did an experiment. Before I cinched the saddle down I did like what the lady in the video does and scooted the saddle back to where it sits naturally, cinched up and had her ride my horse.

She immediately told me that she felt more secure and balanced with the saddle in the new position and my horse more readily wanted to move out and maintain faster paces. After an hour and a half in the arena to make sure my horse was good and sweaty I checked the sweat marks again. This time there were no dry spots and my horse didn't flinch at any palpitation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

5thHorseman said:


> Nobody touches their prices for what they make. Local tack shops where I live don't have any saddles that cheap unless its a synthetic.


That's what drew my brother in when he first decided get his. He was working in a feedlot and riding a lot of young horses at the time. After the tree got broke in his good, $3000 custom Mod. Association, he decided to order a Corriente based off the words of some of his fellow cowboys. He figured since it was so cheap, it was worth the risk. If it wasn't good enough for every day work, he could use it as a breaking saddle on youngsters. Well, that's been probably 8 years ago and he's still using his every day for ranch work, dragging cattle, roping momma cows and bulls and anything else you need it for. He was the first one who turned me on to them.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck! I am hoping to get a wade for the hubby next year if I like my corrient saddle.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I posted a while back about possibly ordering a Corriente too! 

May I ask what they charged you for a wade? (I know whatever I order may be different, but they don't post prices on their website).

I am thinking of getting a Wade, as I would really like another decent Wade. I have one Wade that I ordered from Rider's Choice that I LOVE. Then I ordered another one and it looks like the person who made it wasn't as skilled as the person who made the first one. There are all kinds of little flaws, and the second saddle doesn't sit on the horses the same either. The tree is supposed to be the same as the first saddle, so I'm thinking the incompetent workman must have screwed up the position of the rigging or something. 

Anyway, I am looking for another decent quality Wade and am really temped to try a Corriente.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wade round skirt was $660 if I remember correctly. $680 for the other skirt. More I am sure, if it's custom made.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Plainsdrifter! 

I want a round skirt, 17" seat, but smooth leather. I don't like the look of rough-out, even though I know it would give me a more secure seat. I do want some tooling though. At least some stamping (I like the "windmill" pattern). I assume real carved tooling would increase the price of the saddle. Did you get tooling or carving (like a floral design) on yours?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I got their barrel saddle. CSB 110 basket weave half breed roughout. The floral tooled was about $50 more.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Plains Drifter (and anyone else who happens to be buying one), can you let us know how you like your Corriente when it arrives?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Will do! This is my very first brand new saddle. I have an old saddle given to me from my dad, a saddle give to me by a friend and my little simco that I Bought for $150 and use to train and ride in. So I am pretty excited about my new saddle. If I don't like the barrel saddle I will trade it for a wade.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Super! New saddles are exciting!

I have tried a bunch of different styles of western saddles over the years. From ropers to barrel saddles to pleasure saddles and I really love my wade. It gives me a really deep seat and doesn't try to force me into an unnatural position like some saddles do. It has a nice deep "pocket" to it. But I don't know how much they are all alike either. It would be a gamble for me, even with a Corriente wade, that I would like the seat and it would fit my horses as nicely as my current wade. But I would really like two nice saddles in my tack room- one for each horse.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I have never been in a wade, but a deep seat is really calling my name! The barrel saddle will be a big change from my little simco. 

Smrobs... What size seat did you get from corriente? Hope I didn't get too big of a seat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine is a 15". It's the same size my brother rides as well.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm.. I went with a 15 1/2. Hope I didn't go too big. I know you said we're close to the same size.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It also depends on the style. A 15.5 in a roping saddle (which was what my last one was) feels a lot different than a 15.5 in, say, a ranch saddle. I bet I could have gotten a 15.5 and been perfectly comfortable but with some of the horses that I ride, I like a bit of snugness there. I find it's easier for me to ride out the silliness if my butt doesn't move very far :wink:.


----------



## 5thHorseman (Nov 29, 2010)

Most people notice a size if it's too small or way too big. If you are within +1 inch then you should feel fine. Always nice to have more room than not enough. I can ride a 17 inch saddle, but I bought an 18 because its a new saddle and I know that I want the extra room._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5thHorseman (Nov 29, 2010)

smrobs said:


> It also depends on the style. A 15.5 in a roping saddle (which was what my last one was) feels a lot different than a 15.5 in, say, a ranch saddle. I bet I could have gotten a 15.5 and been perfectly comfortable but with some of the horses that I ride, I like a bit of snugness there. I find it's easier for me to ride out the silliness if my butt doesn't move very far :wink:.


I agree here. Roping saddles as you can see by the design have a much shorter cantle, so you won't notice a roper that's an inch too small as you would say a association or wade. Mostly because your butt can override the cantle a little on a roper where as everything is held securely within confines of the seat on a wade or association.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A wade also has an "A" fork which allows the rider to move forward a little but if you want to tighten up the seat a bit, put on bucking rolls.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

5thHorseman, 

Did you receive your saddle yet?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm still haunting this thread too. I am hoping to sell one of my old saddles (on consignment at a local tack store) so I can fund a Corriente. :lol:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My saddle arrived today. *cheers* Now, I guess I better go see how it fits and feels.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay!!

*grumble-stupid 6 character rule-grumble*


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Rofl Smrobs!!!!

Ps...how do I adjust this piece out of that way after I have fixed stirrup length!










Pss. I love the corriente so far! Seems well put together for the $$.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing more pictures of Corriente saddles. I happened to run across the name in a search on roping saddles over at Horse Tack Review, found the website and ran a Google search on them, and found this thread.

I'm passionately in love with Wade saddles. I come from an english background, and have since gotten more into western. A friend let me try her Billy Cook roper a few weeks ago, and I just loved the position it put me in. Just so balanced and comfortable, and that nice deep seat was like sitting in a dressage saddle. I know a lot of clinicians like Wades, and when I went to the Buck Brannaman clinic locally some weeks back, I noticed just about everyone was riding western with a Wade tree.

My mare needs a saddle that stays up off her shoulder. I liked how she was very forward and energetic with the Billy Cook, but the gullet was too wide and hit the top of her wither. Alas, I haven't found many Wades that are narrow enough. Except maybe the McCalls, and I'm nowhere near close to affording that.

I'm guessing it might be worth contacting the folks at Corriente. I'm definitely intrigued by the price. Heck, I could get a Wade for my Haffie gelding too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Their Wades (in fact all their saddles) are full QH bars with a 7" gullet. Keep in mind, also, that a Wade saddle sits lower then a regular saddle over a horse's withers. The purpose of that has to do with roping; so that the torque of a steer pulling on the horn is lower to the horse then if it sat higher up.

If your horse has high withers, and you like the look of a wade, consider an "A" fork saddle as well. This is the saddle I ordered from SouthernTrails (a member here - the pic was before I modified it) http://www.southerntrailssaddle.com/images/R-8006.jpg


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I will post a few pics in a bit of the barrel saddle I received from Corriente.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Their Wades (in fact all their saddles) are full QH bars with a 7" gullet. Keep in mind, also, that a Wade saddle sits lower then a regular saddle over a horse's withers. The purpose of that has to do with roping; so that the torque of a steer pulling on the horn is lower to the horse then if it sat higher up.
> 
> If your horse has high withers, and you like the look of a wade, consider an "A" fork saddle as well. This is the saddle I ordered from SouthernTrails (a member here - the pic was before I modified it) http://www.southerntrailssaddle.com/images/R-8006.jpg



Thanks! I've heard of Southern Trail Saddles before, and actually talked to Kevin once about getting a saddle, but couldn't make up my mind on a final decision. The A-forks look to be a little lighter too (a plus since I'm not going to be roping off it) I like the look of the T-8006.

FQHB with a 7" gullet won't work for the mare. She's pretty narrow. My Haflinger is mutton withered, but not that wide either especially now that he's lost weight and is a pony again instead of a pregnant hippo (less drafty than some)

I'll look into the "A" forks then. I like the look of the saddle and how it sits.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin is a good guy to work with. The saddle I got was modified from the 8006. I have a different border (didn't like the barbed wire), had the cantle made to 5", and had it done with a Cheyenne roll. I also had them turn the stirrups so that I didn't have to, and the seat is a 17".

Good luck with whatever saddle you buy.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Iridehorses, the saddle you posted a picture of is just about EXACTLY what I want!

It looks almost exactly like the saddle I have that I LOVE! 

May I ask what price range they are in? 

I am definitely going to check them out, because this is the saddle that I have that I love, and it looks almost exactly like the one you posted a picture of. It's not a true wade either- the fork sits up a bit higher, but it is soooo comfortable. Mine is made by Rider's Choice, but when I ordered a second one just like it, I was disappointed with the quality of the second one. But I am still on the quest for another one similar to my first one.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. I love how the breastcollar D's are up higher. That was one of the modifications I wanted to make.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I know what you mean by the high Ds. It makes a conventional breast collar work like a pulling collar. Give Kevin a call (Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle) but look at the Elite series that he has - I think there is one exactly like the one you posted and he will work with you on price.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PD, when I got mine, I removed the rivets that were holding the plate on the end of the leathers and reversed it before putting it all back together. That way, all the excess would be to the inside of the bundle of leather. I don't know if you have the equipment to do that though.

My brother just cut off the excess from his just below where it went through the stirrup hobble. He can get away with that because his legs are really long. I didn't want to limit my saddle that much just in case someone with much longer legs needed to use it someday.

On all my old saddles, we used to just fold the extra back up and strap it in under the hobble leaving a little loop at the end like this (best pic I could find).


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Appreciate it Smrobs! Will see what I can come up with.


----------

